
Elon Musk Reveals Solar Roof Made of Glass Tiles in L.A - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-29/musk-unveils-solar-roof-shingles-at-los-angeles-event-friday
======
partycoder
I realized that Elon Musk is very effective at selling his idea, so effective
and subtle that you do not even notice he is selling. Ecology, convenience,
quality... hard to say no. Sold.

